# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Игры и Конкурсы >  Города

## Akasey

Предлагаю новую игру, дабы не зачахнуть. Думаю правила все знают? Если город заканчивается на *Ь* берём предыдущую букву. Поехали:

*Сморгонь*

----------


## vova230

Ницца....     .

----------


## Akasey

Астана.....

----------


## vova230

Ашхабад   .

----------


## Akasey

Детроит....

----------


## vova230

Туапсе    .

----------


## Akasey

Ереван.....

----------


## vova230

Найроби    .

----------


## Akasey

Иллинойз...

----------


## Sanych

Загорзк....

----------


## Akasey

Кировград..

----------


## Stych

Добруш...

----------


## Akasey

Шарковщина

----------


## vova230

Аксаковщина

----------


## Akasey

Алма-Ата

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Афины

----------


## Akasey

Нижний Новгород

----------


## vova230

Димитровград

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Дурбан

----------


## vova230

Нагано

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Орша

----------


## Stych

Астана

----------


## vova230

> Астана


Было уже
Альметьевск.

----------


## Akasey

Кострома

----------


## vova230

Андижан   .

----------


## Akasey

Новокузнецк

----------


## Akasey

Краков

----------


## Jemal

Верхнедвинск

----------


## Akasey

Красноярск

----------


## Jemal

Каир

----------


## Akasey

РейкЯвик

----------


## Jemal

Кострома

----------


## Akasey

Ашхабад

----------


## Jemal

Дубай

----------


## Akasey

Йошкар-Ола

----------


## Jemal

Александрия

----------


## Akasey

Ялта

----------


## vova230

Александрина. (пусть и не город:р)

----------


## Akasey

Вова ненене!!! Астровец

----------


## Akasey

Цюрих

----------


## vova230

Хиросима

----------


## Akasey

Анталия

----------


## vova230

Ямбург     .

----------


## Akasey

Гаага

----------


## Irina

Алания

----------


## Akasey

Якутск

----------


## vova230

Кузякино.

----------


## Akasey

Орша

----------


## vova230

Александрина

----------


## Akasey

чёто я такого города не припоминаю, передумывай!!!

----------


## HARON

> Александрина


Есть город Александрия,а токого не знаю(((

----------


## Akasey

а Александрия уже была

----------


## Irina

Актюбинск

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Кутаиси

----------


## vova230

Исламабад

_vova230 добавил 14.12.2009 в 23:58_



> Есть город Александрия,а токого не знаю(((


Родину Президента стыдно не знать. Правда это всего лишь деревня.

----------


## Irina

Дубаи

----------


## Akasey

Иркутск

----------


## Irina

Комсомольск на Амуре

----------


## Sanych

Елабуга

----------


## Irina

Амстердам

----------


## HARON

Майкоп

----------


## Irina

Пермь

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Мир

----------


## vova230

Рейкьявик

----------


## Irina

Кельн

----------


## vova230

Новокузнецк

----------


## Irina

Канны

----------


## Akasey

Никарагуа

----------


## Irina

Ангарск

----------


## Akasey

Канзас Сити

----------


## Irina

Иркутск

----------


## Akasey

Кострома

----------


## Irina

Антверпен

----------


## BiZ111

*Нея*

----------


## Akasey

Ялта

----------


## Irina

Алания

----------


## Malaya

Ялта

----------


## Irina

Анталия

----------


## Akasey

Якутск

----------


## Irina

Кишинев

----------


## Akasey

Воркута

----------


## Irina

Азов

----------


## Akasey

Воронеж

----------


## Irina

Житомер

----------


## HARON

Ржев

----------


## Irina

Винница

----------


## Akasey

Арнаул

----------


## Irina

Николаев

----------


## Akasey

Вологда

----------


## Irina

Ангарск

----------


## Malaya

Киев

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Вильнюс

----------


## Malaya

Самара

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Архангельск

----------


## Irina

Каунас

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Светлогорск

----------


## Akasey

Каменец

----------


## Justin

Цюрих

----------

